# Is it okay to use an oil diffuser in my room?



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

I just got an oil diffuser and some lavender oil for Christmas and I wanted to use it in my room where my rats live. My room has very low humidity and I easily get 2-hour nosebleeds in the winter which I'm hoping the diffuser will solve. However, I'm aware that rats have very fragile respiratory systems and I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask -- would using an oil diffuser harm them in any way? Also, I've heard that thyme is good for rodents' respiratory systems, so if I could get a hold on some thyme oil, would it help prevent respiratory issues?


----------



## FascinatinSnail (Nov 17, 2017)

I know thyme has medicinal qualities for humans, such as helping bronchitis - so wouldn’t be surprised if it’s could help rats - although I haven’t read of its use in rats before. I would maybe first check what’s in the lavender oil, some can contain lots of extra chemicals I think, and lavender itself can sometimes cause allergies. I think it would depend on the rat, some will be more susceptible to developing allergies. I wouldn’t risk it with my rats, but that’s just because I know one of them has quite bad allergy problems. Having the shower on with the door open can help raise the humidity in the whole house (depending size of house), having bowls of water by heaters/radiators can help the humidity and so can leaving washing to dry on radiators (or even just putting a damp towel on them)


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

See, I have a 2-story house and my parents want me to use the diffuser to control the humidity in my room as they found it to be the easiest solution. When I get home, I'll have to check the ingredients on the lavender oil. If it's too crazy with ingredients, I can always just use the diffuser with only water and no oil for the humidity benefits without any added scent. My rats are fairly new (I got them in October), so I'm not really sure if they have allergies. I have been using the lavender scent in my room -- which isn't right by the cage or anything, it's on the other side of a queen-size bed -- since December 26th with no change in behavior. As for the thyme, I know for a fact that people will use the herb in teas to help clear up hamsters' respiratory systems. I helped out on Hamster Hideout Forum for a year and it was regularly recommended.


----------



## FascinatinSnail (Nov 17, 2017)

That’s interesting, I never really thought about using thyme to help respiratory issues. It would be good to hear of someone that’s used it successfully to aid in respiratory diseases in rats. I would imagine the majority of rats would be ok with a lavender diffuser, just the odd ones that are sensitive to it that would effect.


----------



## FascinatinSnail (Nov 17, 2017)

That it would effect*


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

If anyone wants to see if thyme helps rats' respiratory issues, here's how it's used with hamsters (quote from a topic made by Hamster Hideout Forum admin Dusty, http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/topic/10605-a-z-guide-on-common-hamster-ailments-and-illnesses/):"Take about 10-12 sprigs of the fresh thyme and put them in a mug.Boil some water.While keeping a close watch on the water, make a little emergency nest for your hamster. Get some more thyme leaves by stripping them from the sprigs and mix them into the bedding.Hold your hamster and massage him or her to keep them warm. Hamsters are usually cold to the touch when they get respiratory problems.Crush some thyme leaves under your hamster's nose to help start the decongestion process.Once the water boils, pour it in the mug to cover only over the thyme. Stir it occasionally, and let it sit for about 30 minutes. After 30 minutes, put some paper towel over another clean mug, and pour the tea into this new mug. The paper towel will filter out the leaves.With your eyedropper or syringe, take up a couple of hamster mouthfuls' worth. Let this sit for about 30 seconds or so until it is not hot (you don't want to burn your hamster's mouth). Test by a few drops on your hand first.Give your hamster a few drops of the tea. Continue massaging and crushing the thyme leaves under his/her nose for about an hour to ensure adequate recovery. This is an important step since the hamster needs to warm up before recovery can set in. Do not skip it.Massaging is beneficial to the hamster rather than just letting him/her rest during this period. Since the hamster's metabolism is very fast, as quickly as they get sick, they can recover just as quickly if encouraged to metabolize it out of their systems. Remember to do this only in conjunction with the above steps."I'd assume the tea would be made in the same fashion, but you'd need to adjust the dosage for rats as they're way larger.


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

Also, I just checked the bottle of lavender oil, and it says that it's 100% pure lavender oil so I'm assuming it doesn't have any extra ingredients that could cause harm to my boys. There's an extra worry I have, however. Is it possible that I could accidentally add to many drops of the lavender oil to the point where the rats find it overwhelming? Should I change the ratio of drops to water for them to prevent this? I know they have a better sense of smell than humans and I don't want them to be uncomfortable in any way. I only leave it running at night and it automatically turns off when it runs out of water.


----------



## mewmew_chan (Aug 20, 2017)

I use my diffuser with no issues, and i have 3 hammies in my room, along with my rat and one of my birds. I often use lavender oil, too. Lavender, sage, thyme, and a citrus oil mix are the ones i use the most.


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

mewmew_chan said:


> I use my diffuser with no issues, and i have 3 hammies in my room, along with my rat and one of my birds. I often use lavender oil, too. Lavender, sage, thyme, and a citrus oil mix are the ones i use the most.


That's good to know!


----------



## bagelbovril21 (Aug 3, 2021)

mewmew_chan said:


> I use my diffuser with no issues, and i have 3 hammies in my room, along with my rat and one of my birds. I often use lavender oil, too. Lavender, sage, thyme, and a citrus oil mix are the ones i use the most.


what scent do you recommend for them?


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

Oil diffusers are not recommended to use around rats. Their respiratory systems are very sensitive and it could cause irritation.


----------

